# Proof that its possible to sub-1 every PLL



## gasmus (Dec 28, 2010)

Had a few requests for this



> I know some of these are dodgy but i hope this at least proves i can do it^^ (or at the very least that its possible)
> 
> one or 2 PBs in there too i think


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 28, 2010)

AMAZING.
Yay, my MU U perms and A perms are faster than yours


----------



## Kapusta (Dec 28, 2010)

Err, what's an L-Perm? :?

Also, what do you use for the Ns?


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow this is crazy. Great job.


----------



## Diniz (Dec 28, 2010)

Great job, thats really amazing.


----------



## pappas (Dec 28, 2010)

Kapusta said:


> Err, what's an L-Perm? :?
> 
> Also, what do you use for the Ns?


 
Backwards J perm.


----------



## Kapusta (Dec 28, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Backwards J perm.


 
Oh, I see. Makes sense, but I've never heard it used that way. I hold mine like a 7 for that one anyway.


----------



## joey (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay...


----------



## gasmus (Dec 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> AMAZING.
> Yay, my MU U perms and A perms are faster than yours


 
My Us and As are much faster than that. i did the easy algs first to warm up and save my energy for the difficult ones
(but yes i only use 1 MU U perm because its more consistent than the RU one, sub 1 is enough )



kapusta said:


> Also, what do you use for the Ns?



zU'RD'R2'UR'DU'RD'R2'UR'D

and zUR'DR2'U'RD'UR'DR2'U'RD'


----------



## joey (Dec 28, 2010)

gasmus: I want to see some sub1 PLLs in a solve


----------



## aronpm (Dec 28, 2010)

Sub21 PLL time attack, gogo


----------



## maggot (Dec 28, 2010)

now make a tutorial that shows in slow-mo your fingertricks so we can all be sub-1


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 28, 2010)

joey said:


> gasmus: I want to see some sub1 PLLs in a solve



This. Also, epick.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 28, 2010)

I laughed at the end.
What cube is that?

Edit: I see your other videos say GuHong so I'll assume you didn't switch


----------



## einstein00 (Dec 28, 2010)

lol i was seriously just thinking that... like one of those Mythbusters shots of speeding bullets or glass shattering... I'm not sure what kind of camera can do such a thing, but if anyone has a camera that can, please make a video!

edit: dang, ninja'd twice!! I was referring to maggot


----------



## maggot (Dec 28, 2010)

i dont mean hispeed camera shooting for slowmo. I simply meant to show the fingertricks at a tps that we (the normal people, not faz) can understand.


----------



## einstein00 (Dec 28, 2010)

oh that? then here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX7c4OHXWI0


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 28, 2010)

einstein00 said:


> oh that? then here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX7c4OHXWI0


 
That vid is kinda outdated, he's changed quite a few of them.

Also, this is one of the most awesome cube vids ever <3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG TINY KEYBOARD


----------



## Anthony (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for further validating my "Story Time with Uncle Tyson" entry. <3


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 28, 2010)

INSANITY


----------



## EricReese (Dec 28, 2010)

Yea could you make either a video or list out your algs for your PLL's? Doesn't have to be all of them...maybe just your N's (done already I see), V, F, E (I assume its the standard one..) inverse of J, R's. Ah I'm so demanding


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Yea could you make either a video or list out your algs for your PLL's? Doesn't have to be all of them...maybe just your N's (done already I see), V, F, E (I assume its the standard one..) inverse of J, R's. Ah I'm so demanding


 
N's listed in thread
V I believe is the standard R U R' d' though it went too fast for me to see
F is the tperm variation
E is the one you know, the R U R' D or whatever the heck it is.
R(b) is the R' U2 R U2 one
I'm unsure about the others-I could take guesses.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow this is inspiring.
This has made me determined to get sub-2 on all my PLLs


----------



## EricReese (Dec 28, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> N's listed in thread
> V I believe is the standard R U R' d' though it went too fast for me to see
> F is the tperm variation
> E is the one you know, the R U R' D or whatever the heck it is.
> ...


 



> *maybe just your N's (done already I see)*


 yea...i know.
V perm, yea I know, I dont think I saw a d', maybe he does my way of R U' R' U y variant of that alg...
F perm, yea I thought i saw, just wondering if I was correct.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 28, 2010)

Insane speed, I'd like to see a sub-25 PLL time attack on video.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 28, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> F is the tperm variation





EricReese said:


> F perm, yea I thought i saw, just wondering if I was correct.


 

I lol'd. You know you're too bloody fast when people get confused as to what alg you use. 
It's R' U2 R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F. He may execute it slightly differently though, that part is hard to tell for sure.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 28, 2010)

Breandan is more about fingertrick than algs =P


----------



## theace (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm going to have to work on my PLLs before the mumbai open I guess! What cube is that? My guhong isn't nearly as fast!


----------



## stufkan (Dec 28, 2010)

whoa, that cube must be enchanted! Witchcraft!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I lol'd. You know you're too bloody fast when people get confused as to what alg you use.
> It's R' U2 R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F. He may execute it slightly differently though, that part is hard to tell for sure.


 
I saw the beginning R' U and then I saw the bolded which looked like a tperm. He really does move too fast for me


----------



## rishidoshi (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG cool!!


----------



## ryo (Dec 28, 2010)

Kanneti's reaction to that video was epic :
"Il fait toutes les PLL sub 1 Breandy... Puta*n ça veut dire qu'il fait les N sub 1 !"
It's something like "Breandan can do all PLL sub 1... OMG, that means he can does sub 1 N perms !"
... like other perms are easy to do sub 1...


----------



## Godmil (Dec 28, 2010)

So he can do real algs at more than 17 tsp!!!
That is astonishing.


----------



## Escher (Dec 28, 2010)

Absolutely sick <3

Looks like that SD card is doing you well


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2010)

Holy insane that was crazy.

Also, I liked the music at the end <3


----------



## riffz (Dec 29, 2010)

This made me cry.


----------



## hic0057 (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you still use the same plls from he ones in this video
http://www.youtube.com/jammyman3014#p/u/33/GX7c4OHXWI0


----------



## ocg42=YJ (Dec 29, 2010)

That's amazing! I hope there will be a slow-motioned tutorial. Some fingertricks are too confused even when I use framestep to watch the video, like the D2. Do you do the D2 only with you ring finger or with both little finger and ring finger.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 29, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Do you still use the same plls from he ones in this video
> http://www.youtube.com/jammyman3014#p/u/33/GX7c4OHXWI0


 
No. He has changed some of them.


----------



## Toad (Dec 29, 2010)

<3 Breandan.

Gogogo OLLs!


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 29, 2010)

does anyone know what E perm alg he is using? thank you in advance.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 29, 2010)

The RUD-one of course.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 29, 2010)

Please see Escher's signature. I chuckled at that awhile ago, it's got a whole new meaning now.


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 30, 2010)

Shortey said:


> The RUD-one of course.


 
I didn't find it in the wiki. please write it completely.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 30, 2010)

x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 1, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Please see Escher's signature. I chuckled at that awhile ago, it's got a whole new meaning now.


:tu like


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd like to reiterate the request for slow motion fingertrick vids. That would help SOO much.
I got all my algs to sub-3, and I am kinda stuck there for most of them


----------



## maxiovane (Jan 1, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 1, 2011)

My breakdowns

A clockwise-.96//9.37tps
A-1.13//7.96tps
E-1.83//8.19tps
F-1.75//10.28tps
G front-1.75//6.85tps
G FR- 1.61//7.45tps
G RB-1.93//6.21tps
G back- 1.59//7.54tps
H-1.19//5.88tps..(I use M moves for it)
J fast- 1.21//11.57tps
J-1.53//7.18tps
N fast-(RUD)2.61//5.74tps
N slow-(RUL needa switch) 2.75//5.45tps
R(b)-1.59//8.80tps
R(a)-1.81//7.73tps
T-0.97//14.43tps
U counterclockwise- 1.05//10.47tps
U-1.27 ///8.66tps
V-1.71//8.18tps
Y-1.41//11.34tps
Z-1.53//5.22tps (I use M moves for it)

Highest is Tperm with 14tps . Surprised I can sub3 the RUL N perm. Needa switch to the RUD one one of these days.

Yay all sub2 but N perm. E perm is hard to sub2..in solves it'd be sup2. and Gperm from BR (the BR has the 1x2x2) is also hard to sub2. It's awkward.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 1, 2011)

U my friend, are beastly.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2011)

"what about OLL?"


----------



## NoraC (Jan 3, 2011)

wow that's fast  N perms sub 1??  
i'm happy that i can do most pll's sub2 but N perms still sup2 :/


----------



## NoraC (Jan 3, 2011)

your N perms are beautifull


----------



## Erik (Jan 3, 2011)

gasmus said:


> zU'RD'R2'UR'DU'RD'R2'UR'D
> 
> and zUR'D*R2'*U'RD'UR'D*R2'*U'RD'



Those R2's are really the key to this alg. Didn't know that before! 
For the last one, I now use: zUR'D*R2'*U'RD'UR'D*R2*U'RD' and do the last moves very sexy, I should make a vid of it. Thanks to your inspiration this N perm went from 1.5 sec to 1.03  
Now got to find something for the other one.... now use the RUF one


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 3, 2011)

hi erik, can you upload a video of you doing a decent 2H 3x3 avg12?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 3, 2011)

I probably should learn those N-perms, crazy fast.


Fire Cuber said:


> hi erik, can you upload a video of you doing a decent 2H 3x3 avg12?


Yeah, cause sub-10 is really bad. :fp


----------



## Erik (Jan 3, 2011)

Fire Cuber: that's very off-topic, and don't you think 9.49 of 12 is a decent avg?

On topic: 



Like I said: Breandans way is better, but this is more sexy


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 3, 2011)

who are those people on that photo xD mmmh off topic lolz


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 3, 2011)

I think the only PLL I can sub-1 is the H-perm.


----------



## gasmus (Jan 3, 2011)

Erik said:


> Those R2's are really the key to this alg. Didn't know that before!
> For the last one, I now use: zUR'D*R2'*U'RD'UR'D*R2*U'RD' and do the last moves very sexy, I should make a vid of it. Thanks to your inspiration this N perm went from 1.5 sec to 1.03
> Now got to find something for the other one.... now use the RUF one


 
The other one? but its the fast one! and actually my favourite pll to execute. i'll show you next week^^


as for olls, they are shorter and easier than plls, they have all been sub-1 for a while


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

I find D' R U' R2' D R' U D' R U' R2' D R' U very fast for me (1.02 best) It's the normal R' U L' U2 etc alg performed as RUD.

edit: just did 0.91 on that


----------



## NoobCube (Jan 3, 2011)

What song is it playing at the start? The funky-ass guitar one


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 3, 2011)

this is amazing!!!! keep up the good work!


----------



## Godmil (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah the D' R U' is my fav PLL, I can barely sub 3 most PLLs but that N perm I can easily sub 2.5. I always find it confusing when people say that the N's are their slowest.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was bored so I made a vid of me executing that N perm.





The starting is a little bit dodgy I know but nevertheless it's very fast =)


----------

